# Take Baby to the Movie Theatre? Noise Level?



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey there,

At our last meeting, my LLL leader suggested that taking your baby to the movies would be a nice evening out. She said you can easily nurse in the theatre since it is dark, and because the baby does not understand the movie, you can go to a film on any subject matter.

I would like to go see a movie, but I am worried about the noise level in the theatre.

Any opinions on whether this would be ok for my baby's ears? (He's about 9 and a half weeks.)


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

it never bothered alice. i miss her being small enough to take to the movies.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't. Too loud, and potentially disruptive to other patrons. (I know, I know, the baby will nurse the whole time and be totally silent. I just wouldn't trust my own infants to be totally silent for 2+ hours, so we don't bring them to the theater.)


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

We took dd to a movie about a month ago. (She is now 6 months.) It didn't even faze her. I nursed her during the movie and she slept through most of it. She hardly fussed at all and therefore didn't bother anyone. I would recommend going on a slower night (ie: a Monday or Tuesday) if you don't want a huge crowd in the theater.


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

We took ds to a few movies when he was between 6 weeks and about 4 months. He did great! He just nursed and slept the first couple of times, and the last time he nursed and watched the movie. We don't take him anymore because we don't really want him watching movies yet, and we don't trust him not to make a lot of noise at this point. But it was a great escape with a newborn.

He went to "The Devil Wears Prada," "Snakes on a Plane"







: and "Little Miss Sunshine."


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Personally, I wouldn't. Too loud, and potentially disruptive to other patrons. (I know, I know, the baby will nurse the whole time and be totally silent. I just wouldn't trust my own infants to be totally silent for 2+ hours, so we don't bring them to the theater.)

Yep, that. Plus, I would think that although we don't KNOW what a baby can and cannot understand at that age, it would still be best to avoid seeing a particularly violent or loud film, if you do decide to go.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

We have a baby night at a local movie theater here, and we took dd when she was 6 weeks. We saw Dreamgirls, and it was a bit loud for my comfort level, so I pulled dd's beanie hat down over her ears and then pulled her hoody over the hat. Then, I held my hand over her head so that the sound was further muffled. Next time, we'll see a comedy or something that won't be so noisy. I definitely wouldn't take her to something with gun noises or other action sounds (both for the sound level and the content). If I were taking her to a movie that wasn't on baby night, we'd probably go to a matinee, where people may be less bothered by occasional baby noises.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

My oldest ds went with us to the movies until he was about 18 months. I knew when I could nurse him to sleep and that's when we went. We never once had a problem with him making noise in the theater.

Dd went with us until she was 9-10 months, and then she couldn't sleep through the movie anymore, so my mom watched her (with ds) when dh and I went out.

Ds2 went with us for about the same period of time, 9-10 months.

Again, with all three kids we never once had them cry or make noise in a movie theater, and all of their hearing is good. They would all nurse to sleep in the sling and be out for the duration of the movie.


----------



## vsmom2two (Jul 2, 2006)

we used to go all the time to regular showings! now the local theaters have moms movies, during the days, where sound is quieter and lights are slightly on...but regular adult movies (well, not the porn kind...heehee!). so i'm usually caught up on romantic comedies in theaters, while my oldest is in preschool, and the little one can play wih other toddlers there. even a changing station in the back of the theater, so you don't miss any of the movie for a blow-out!

regular movies that aren't too loud are great though, makes it so you can still go on a "date" without having to pay/entrust a babysiter.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Personally, I wouldn't. Too loud, and potentially disruptive to other patrons. (I know, I know, the baby will nurse the whole time and be totally silent. I just wouldn't trust my own infants to be totally silent for 2+ hours, so we don't bring them to the theater.)









:

They have baby days at our theater too, where you know babies will be there, the lights are dim, and the noise isn't so loud. I think the loudness isn't good for the ears. For little babies.

I DID take DS at 10 months on a date with DH to 3D Scuba at the IMAX and he loved watching it and i did not feel it was too loud for the 45 minutes. I was never comfortable taking a newborn though, so i never did.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

All three of mine have gone, in the sling, to Harry Potter premieres. It isn't an every week thing, but it wasn't a problem.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We took dd to Borat at about 7 months old on a slow Sunday afternoon at a tiny independent theater. We knew the crowd would be laid back and if she did cause any trouble, at least it's not a movie that requires your undivided attention! She nursed or slept through most of it--it went very smoothly. I didn't give the volume a thought.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

dd loves the movies shes been to like 8 and then we watch movies at home too and will also be atteding the harry potter pemier later this year........... i think if it was too loud they would tell you







: JMHO


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis80* 
He went to "The Devil Wears Prada," "Snakes on a Plane"







: and "Little Miss Sunshine."

Hey, those are the 3 movies my baby went to!







Snakes on a Plane scared the bejesus out of her, though. I spent most of the movie nursing her in the lobby.

I only did the "Reel Moms" movies at our local theater, though--check around. A lot of movie theaters have one morning a week that's for moms and babies (and dads, friends, whoever). If you go to a movie that's been out for a while in a very uncrowded theater, I imagine that would be fine too, though.

Ah, I miss the days when the LO was young enough to just sleep and nurse through a movie...


----------

